# What Do New Freemasons Really Want?



## Blake Bowden (Nov 4, 2013)

I have been a Master Mason for just three short years. I turned 40 this year, and by all demographics, can still be considered a younger Freemason. During the time I have have been a Freemason I have been told by many older experienced Freemasons that we have to make it easier for young guys to join. I’ve been told that the decline in membership is partially due to it being to hard for young men to find time from family and work to Freemasons. So, we have to make it easier.

So, in the pursuit of making it easier we have offered One Day Classes. We have loosened the rules on proficiency in the first lecture. We’ve kept our dues low to accommodate men who may not have the funds to pay higher dues. In many lodges we have been less rigorous in our examination of new candidates by investigating committees. You seldom hear about a black cubed being dropped because, after all, don't we need the members?

But, there has been one basic problem with all that I have been told by long experienced Masons about what younger men want. None of them seemed to have ever asked any younger Masons if easier Freemasonry is what they really want! And, in fact, I have come to believe that easier Freemasonry is not what younger men who want to join our fraternity are wanting at all! My own experience is echoed in the stories I hear from Masons under forty.

I became a Freemason in great part because of the witness of my Grandfather to the value of Freemasonry. When he died I attended his Masonic service and was impressed by the men in dark suit, white gloves, and white aprons who paid tribute to my Grandfather. At that funeral, I promised myself that some day I would be a Mason if such a fraternity of honorable men would have me.

More than a decade passed before I acted on that promise. during that time I read every web page, book, and article I could find on Freemasonry. I read about the history, philosophy, and ethics of the Craft. When I petitioned Phoenix Lodge, I was informed that I could receive my degrees in a One Day Class. But, I thought about my Grandfather and requested that I received my degrees in the usual way. I wanted to experience the full initiatory experience my Father, Grand Father, and Great-Grandfather had experienced. I wanted to memorize every word of the ciphers given to me. I did not want my mentor to cut me any slack.

As I have seen young men come into the Craft I have seen that they want many of the the same things I wanted. Young Masons do not want anyone to make it easy for them. Younger Masons that I have talked to believe that we need to make it harder and not easier to receive the degrees. Younger Masons want to read and learn about the philosophy and teaching of Craft Masonry. They do not want Freemasonry handed to them. They want to earn it! In my own professional life I have made a study of young adults. While my study involved young adults in a church setting, I had opportunity to write some course material for use by churches for young adult ministries.

Much of what I learned about young adults applies to Freemasonry as much as it does church. Young people are searching in our society. They are searching for meaning, depth, and focus to their lives. They are searching for a philosophy and ethic that will help them to live a better life. They are searching for growth and self-improvement. In short, they are searching for what Ancient Craft Freemasonry in its purest form offers them.

If older Masons really ask young Masons what we really want, I believe you will find that we want the fundamentals of the ancient and honorable Craft of Freemasons. We want the freemasonry of Anderson’s constitutions. We want the freemasonry of our Fathers and Grand-fathers. We want to be challenged, stretched, educated, and trained. We want the opportunity to take our rough ashlars and begin to smooth them. We want to be Freemasons in the fullest sense of the word!

Source: Timothy Bonney http://hiramtyre.squarespace.com/


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 4, 2013)

I am being initiated into the Lodge Of Quest here in Melbourne Australia in a few short weeks. They DO NOT offer a short cut path to MM as they whole heartily believe that a mason needs to earn his degrees. Proficiency should be very important IMO as this reflects the effort one places on each step. A man should be rewarded with his degree based on his effort  

I'm 36 




My Freemasonry


----------



## jmiluso (Nov 4, 2013)

I agree, I just received my 3rd degree 2 months ago and for all 3 degrees I have done the long version. At my lodge in Moreno Valley CA there has been talk about doing the long or short versions. I know that I am glad that I did the long versions for all three of my degrees. I understand more from doing this.


My Freemasonry


----------



## usmcvet (Nov 5, 2013)

I would not have wanted to do all three in one day. How the heck do you learn the degrees and the lectures?  I can't see how you would. I was nervous when I was examined in open lodge but I was also excited and proud when I finished and received a round of applause.


----------



## Roly Todd (Nov 5, 2013)

I agree... 

I am the youngest mason in my lodge (34) and I certainly didn't want an easy ride.
I had my 3rd degree last week and there is a massive sense of achievement that comes with that.
I am not sure how all could be done in a day considering what was needed to be learned/memorised/recited in my experience.

I suppose it also depends on your reason for seeking this out.



My Freemasonry


----------



## broglover79 (Nov 5, 2013)

I agree I became cautious in February and have made suitable proficiency and will be brought home or will rid that goat after thanksgiving. I don't think I would no what I no if I had the one day course.


My Freemasonry


----------



## K3vin (Nov 11, 2013)

I was raised this year. I have a similar story to the initial post in this thread. My Grandfather and Great-Grandfathers before him were all Masons. I would never have felt right about taking "short cuts" around degrees, and after having been through them and earned my proficiency through hard work, I appreciate the labors of all Masons who have gone before. 

One thing, in my humble opinion, that is lacking in Masonry is visibility. I have talked with many people who have no idea what a Mason is, or have a completely wrong idea of what we are. I think the future of Masonry depends on us being visible, productive, and charitable members of our communities. I think at times we are too quiet about our contributions to our communities and simply go unnoticed.

If we as Masons can become more visible with the necessary humility, I believe we will attract the right kind of men to become Great Masons. 

Kevin Magill 


My Freemasonry


----------



## Browncoat (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm brand new, having only been initiated last week, and will take my EA Exam on 11/20. I've been interested in joining ever since I can remember. I love reading about history and religion, and Freemasonry has come across my desk many times ever since I was a kid. There is no Masonic history in my family that I know of. My father-in-law (before his health deteriorated) was quite active in the Lodge and beyond (Commandery, Shriners, etc). I'm by far the youngest at my Lodge, at age 38.

I disagree that Freemasonry needs a lower barrier to entry. 

I understand that membership is dwindling, and that dues are an important part of keeping the bills paid and the doors open. I think that as technology progresses, it's easier for men to stay "busy" in modern times with the internet and other distractions, and that the "need" for a fraternity has been diminished. While I haven't researched any numbers, I can say with a fair degree of certainty that other similar organizations must also experiencing a drop in membership: Moose, Elks, even VFW's. The idea of a social club for men just doesn't have the same appeal that it once did. There's much more to Freemasonry of course, but to the general public, Freemasonry is just that: secret handshakes and dues.

One thing really hit home with me when I first met with the Lodge Education Officer, who would instruct me for my EA Exam. He said that he was obligated to tell me that there is a minimum proficiency exam available, which is much shorter and easier than the full exam. He would be disappointed if I chose that option, but he would teach it to me nonetheless. I politely declined, and asked to be taught the full version. Personally, I want to experience everything the Freemasons has to offer, not some abbreviated and watered down version.

And that's what I'm really getting around to here. I think that a quantity over quality approach is the wrong way to go. The fraternity will continue to attract the right candidates without drastically altering its approach. Knowledge seekers aren't exactly shortcut seekers by their very nature, and I think it would be a mistake to dumb down the ritual and tradition in an attempt to grow the member base. If membership has no value because it was quickly obtained, there is no reason to pay dues and continue to participate.


----------



## brother josh (Nov 13, 2013)

We can always go back to meeting in rooms above taverns with no markings 


My Freemasonry


----------



## jwhoff (Nov 13, 2013)

brother josh said:


> We can always go back to meeting in rooms above taverns with no markings
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



There's a thought.

STILL, I'm listening to all that these young brothers have to say.

Believe it or not, these ARE words of encouragement to many of us old hatters.  It's much too easy to become cynical and just give up.  

Thank you my young brethren.  These words stir my soul and make me want to stay in the trenches and do my ever so little part in keeping this great light of civilization shining forever!

May the GAOTU bless and keep you all.


----------



## Browncoat (Nov 13, 2013)

jwhoff said:


> Thank you my young brethren.  These words stir my soul and make me want to stay in the trenches and do my ever so little part in keeping this great light of civilization shining forever!



I was with my mother at dinner this evening, and while we waited for our food, I stepped out for a smoke. On my way back in, I held the door open for an elderly couple and the little old lady smiled and thanked me. She turned to her husband and said, "See? Chivalry isn't dead after all." Opening the door for ladies and the elderly isn't even something I really think about. I was just raised that way.

And now I'm looking to be raised again, an even better man. 

I'm very lucky to have a young family. At age 38, I still have two grandparents living...having lost my other grandparents in recent years. I greatly miss my grandfather. He was a WW2 veteran, and one of those old school guys that everyone loved. He had a story for everything. What little time I've spent at the Lodge so far reminds me spending time with my grandfather. They're good men. They're polite, play a mean hand of Euchre, and have great stories to tell. I have a huge amount of respect for the Greatest Generation, because I think a lot of their values have been lost.


----------



## jfol (Nov 14, 2013)

I agree, the journey should not be "watered down" to appease those who would want to join. If they really want to- no matter how difficult it may seem- they would tough it out. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 14, 2013)

Okay, other than the fact that most want the long form with a much smaller percentage going for the shortest path they can to get to full membership -

What else is it y'all want out of lodge?  I've seen brothers wanting everything from bowling clubs through mystical discussions.  Everyone wants "value" but what's of value varies brother to brother.


----------



## rhitland (Nov 14, 2013)

We want to be engaged in manner that makes us want to labor on our own reformation not Freemasonry's.  This would certainly include philosophy but much more.  Us young masons want to share and learn from older wisdom but not be judged by our own interpretations.  By and large this is what masonry has but we do not promote like we should.  


My Freemasonry


----------



## BroBook (May 26, 2014)

New Freemasons should want what the original Freemasons wanted The Truth,The Whole Truth And Nothing But The Truth, so help us GOD and keep us steadfast to pursue the same!!!wwea


Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------



## Keith Carpenter (May 26, 2014)

Blake Bowden said:


> I have been a Master Mason for just three short years. I turned 40 this year, and by all demographics, can still be considered a younger Freemason. During the time I have have been a Freemason I have been told by many older experienced Freemasons that we have to make it easier for young guys to join. I’ve been told that the decline in membership is partially due to it being to hard for young men to find time from family and work to Freemasons. So, we have to make it easier.
> 
> So, in the pursuit of making it easier we have offered One Day Classes. We have loosened the rules on proficiency in the first lecture. We’ve kept our dues low to accommodate men who may not have the funds to pay higher dues. In many lodges we have been less rigorous in our examination of new candidates by investigating committees. You seldom hear about a black cubed being dropped because, after all, don't we need the members?
> 
> ...


I agree; things should not be made easier. I had to learn the Explanation of the Second Degree Tracing Board while learning my Deacons work; I gad to learn the Exhortation in the Third Degree while learning the Junior Wardens work and our newer members are only having to learn the work related directly to their office and yet the minute they become Worshipful Master they ask why they didn't have to learn the other stuff.
Learning as much as you can teaches you your limitations and gives you humility. Once you have learned the work you grow in stature; not yo others but to yourself. This, in my opinion is what makes good men better.


----------



## Keith Carpenter (May 26, 2014)

Can I ask how many American Freemasons actually get to progress through the offices of the lodge?


----------



## dfreybur (May 26, 2014)

Keith Carpenter said:


> Can I ask how many American Freemasons actually get to progress through the offices of the lodge?



It is unlikely there are good statistics already gathered to be able to give an accurate answer to that question.  The only statistics I have seen are numbers of EA/FC/MM.  If I had to make a wild guess it would be in the 10-40% range somewhere end up PMs.

The words "get to" might carry meaning I missed.  There are a lot of lodges who will put any brother who requests a chair into the line and then see who has the staying power to end up in the east.  In those lodges every brother "gets to" start putting in the work but not every brother chooses to.  I ended up a PM in my second jurisdiction because I affiliated at a time when there was a need for active members to become officers.  There are a few lodges so busy there is a waiting list to enter the line - A brother who understands he can transfer or multiple affiliate to a less busy lodge still does "get to" try the chairs.  In this sense of having access to being installed in his first chair the percentage is far higher.  There is drop out while in the line plus not all that many brothers think of or are willing to transfer for a chair.


----------



## Morris (May 27, 2014)

The "Millennials" are possibly the most inquisitive generation ever. With information always at their fingertips please don't short them anything. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## JamesMichael (May 27, 2014)

I also joined because of my father. He told me to take my journey slow and don't move on until I feel that I have some understanding of what I experienced. He recommended that I remain in Blue Lodge for awhile and don't consider SR or YR until later. He was a SR 33rd. He felt that Freemasonry was being cheapened by one day classes and that memorization was no longer a requirement for entry. So I have been taking things slowly, but actively. I entered just over 5 years ago and I am still a steward at my own request. I am 40. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## JamesMichael (May 27, 2014)

Oh I failed to include my opinion about meeting above a Tavern. I actually would prefer this as the assessment we pay to keep our building is really just silly. I have been in meetings in rooms with very little decor. Meeting was equally if not more meaningful because of the closeness and quaint feeling as opposed to large pretty and almost empty room. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## cacarter (May 28, 2014)

JMorris said:


> The "Millennials" are possibly the most inquisitive generation ever. With information always at their fingertips please don't short them anything.
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



It's nice to read someone sticking up for the Millenials. Thank you sir!


----------



## jstbnme_76 (May 29, 2014)

I became a Mason just over 3 years ago.  I am proud of this affiliation as well as my brothers and what we stand for. I however believe that with this relaxed one day class or even the separate degree work (that I went through) when not being required to memorize oaths,pass codes and other things we run the risk of not being recognized by other local lodges or even lodges under different Grand Jurisdiction. I really want that "FULL" experience I would or should have been required to dedicate my time to and be able to show proficiency. The reason I feel this way is that if I met anyone of you on the street I couldn't prove any other way but my dues card that I'm a mason. So yes it "SHOULD" be harder to be raised as a Master Mason   


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## BryanMaloney (May 29, 2014)

brother josh said:


> We can always go back to meeting in rooms above taverns with no markings



At least then the adjournment from labor to refreshment would have some serious meaning.


----------



## brother josh (May 30, 2014)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say .......... Light


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## 4HORSEMEN (May 31, 2014)

Blake what lodge here in Texas are you out of ? My Brother ..  


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 26, 2014)

jwhoff said:


> There's a thought.
> 
> STILL, I'm listening to all that these young brothers have to say.
> 
> ...


Same here, wise words indeed.


----------



## Chaz (Aug 26, 2014)

I petitioned a lodge as soon as I turned lawful age. If I would of been presented with a short form or anything less than what was expected of my brothers of centuries past I would of felt offended, although I do understand why those options are available. I've always been a seeker of truth and knowledge  so the craft seemed like the place for me. Light always attracts those searching in the darkness, maybe these days there's just not as many seeking IMO


----------



## square (Oct 1, 2014)

It's about Quality not Quantity ,that's one of the biggest problems we are having today lodges are looking for quantities and they have these one day ceremonies,masonry has to be earned not just given in one day ,I don't see how You can have masonry in your heart with a one day process.  I'm not for it,once again it's Quality  what you should look for in a man that's seeking to become a brother  not Quantity.


----------



## Angus (Oct 1, 2014)

square said:


> It's about Quality not Quantity ,that's one of the biggest problems we are having today lodges are looking for quantities and they have these one day ceremonies,masonry has to be earned not just given in one day ,I don't see how You can have masonry in your heart with a one day process.  I'm not for it,once again it's Quality  what you should look for in a man that's seeking to become a brother  not Quantity.




You are bang on, I would rather have three dedicated Brothers who the Lodge can count on than 30 who just came to get a ring.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Oct 1, 2014)

square said:


> It's about Quality


It is difficult to make a serious commitment to something that is low quality.  If the local Lodge wants serious Masons, they need to make the Masonic experience a quality experience.


----------



## JJones (Oct 1, 2014)

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> It is difficult to make a serious commitment to something that is low quality.  If the local Lodge wants serious Masons, they need to make the Masonic experience a quality experience.



But pancakes!

Young men join with expectations of grandeur.  I've seen it, I've lived it.  If we want to attract and keep them then we have to rise to meet those standards as best we can because if they join expecting something marvelous then they'll lose interest when they see how mundane the reality of it is.

The thing is, I look at their expectations as a wake-up call.  We've allowed ourselves to rest on our laurels and low standards have become the norm in many places.  This simply cannot be allowed to continue at any level of the organization or these young men will pass us by just like earlier generations did.  The difference is that the millenials are actually interested in joining so if we lose them as well then it's all the sadder.


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 2, 2014)

JJones said:


> Young men join with expectations of grandeur ... The thing is, I look at their expectations as a wake-up call ...



Finding grandeur in the mundane can be like finding the points where science and faith meet and learning that no matter what some say they are compatible.  It's one of the great notions of Romantic philosophy.  It may be hard to see how mundane pancakes eventually lead to a live of service, but it's also hard to see how changing diapers eventually leads to a life as a family patriarch.  Both very mundane activities with a bit of NLP reframing applied.


----------



## cbalke (Oct 4, 2014)

This conversation has good timing. I was raised over a year ago. I am 35. And had similar experiences like most of you, with my grandfather being my light when growing up. 

I have asked sever members in my lodge why they are masons, what they like about it, yadda yadda. All responses are the same, fellowship.

I'm not into that. What really makes a mason a man, and the other way around?  You can only read the History of Masonry so much. I want real dialogue and real conversations. 

I feel like I'm getting lost.


----------



## Roy_ (Oct 5, 2014)

"Thoth", the publication of the Dutch Grand Orient, issue 4/2014 has an article of a Belgian member of the Grand Orient (irregular if you want to know). He asked the exact same question and did some investigations. His conclusion seems to be that youngsters do not want a shorttrack (a three grades in one ritual was discussed in my country in the very early 20th century and dismissed). They admire the stature and ritual, but they find in FM mostly philosophers and historians and very often combined. Youngsters look at the world differently. They don't look so much at the past, but rather see an insecure future. Therefor they don't try to hold on and defend what once was, but want to use what is in the present for the future. Also they see in the Enlightenment philosophy that is very strong in FM mostly an external idealism while they want something internal, something more for themselves; not in the way we like to see individualism nowadays by the way. Youngsters want to be able to use FM in their current worldview of technology, rapid developements, multitasking, etc. instead of keeping hearing how things were in the past; not the Christian-pained humanism, but something they can use in their own worldview. 
The article is too long to reproduce, but there you have some keywords.

As for myself (39 in a few weeks and EA since a few months), I must say that I noticing that most lodges meet once a week was quite a thing. FM expects to attract people with some life-experience and then more or less asks to trade in hobbies, contacts, etc. for weekly meetings. Indeed, especially people in the age of forming families may have to postphone their Masonic lives. For the rest, I hope that FM will be an _addition_ to my life, while it is often presented as a replacement for some things (in my country often for religion), hence, I need room for other adventures; room both within the lodge, but certainly also without. As for the 'FM method', I do most certainly not want a watered-down version. Actually, most logical would seem 'the full package' but at the individual's pace. What is the rush to become a MM? Better good than fast, right? The same with the choice for higher grades. One reason my order split off Le Droit Humain was that in LDH the 1st to 33rd grade is one process and some people didn't want the 'pressure' or 'obligation' to continue with the higher grades. 

Just some thoughts.


----------



## Sidney Williams (Oct 5, 2014)

I have been going to the lodge every week since June and learning so much about the craft.  I have seen others go through the process and was  really excited about it being my turn to be a part of this brotherhood.  I am sorry if I have offended any brothers. Please know this hasn't been a one day journey for me.  

For the past 10 years I have been living my life by the same moral principles of masonry and the only difference now is that I get to be around a strong group of men who view life the same as I do.  

During my first degree I had twenty plus brothers there and as one of the older members said, we came today for you because we care about you. I cant tell you how good those words made me feel. So you are correct Quality and Sincerity is so much better than quantity and I am blessed to be a member of Waiverly Lodge.

Just a thought, I am not easily swayed by others opinion, but another EA might express these same emotions.  I think we should be encouraging and not judging.


----------



## Sidney Williams (Oct 5, 2014)

I am 45 years old and my first experience  was with my godfather who was a Mason.   My second experience was when i was 20 and in the Navy.  My third was with a friend at work while working in the prison system.  My last before finally joining was with a good friend 10 years ago and all of those people left a lasting impression on me, but I always knew it was something I wanted to do.  This time was right for me because I value commitment and i am not chasing the things of this world.


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 6, 2014)

cbalke said:


> I have asked sever members in my lodge why they are masons, what they like about it, yadda yadda. All responses are the same, fellowship.
> 
> I'm not into that. What really makes a mason a man, and the other way around?  You can only read the History of Masonry so much. I want real dialogue and real conversations.
> 
> I feel like I'm getting lost.



Please understand that what makes a man a Mason and what drives a Mason to attend regularly for decades are two very different things.  Regular attendance filters for those who value the fellowship.  Read the complaints that Stated meetings consist of paying our bills then retiring to enjoy the fellowship - The brothers who keep attending aren't there for the business so they don't care if the business part is dull.  Have you ever been fishing?  Dull as watching paint dry but there's an entire lake to dry so it stays wet forever.  Yet guys like fishing and many guys even when there are no fish biting.  Why?  For some it's like gambling - Sometimes the fish do bite.  For others it's about the shared activity, the fellowship.

As to dialogue, you're being lead to water.  It's up to you to drink.  Start giving history presentations instead of just reading history.  Accept the fact that some of the regulars aren't there for the history.  Same pattern with philosophy.  There's enough philosophy to last a lifetime but the drive to work it has to be your internal drive.  The history, philosophy, meaning, those ideas bring men to our doors.  But those ideas aren't what keep our regulars on the boat not caring if the fish bite today.


----------



## Sidney Williams (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks for asking the question. during my short time i have met 4 newbies like myself and while preparing dinner while the MM are meeetng we chat about what lead us to this point in our life.  We all have similar stories.  Out of the five of us only one did not return.  We are all eager to be.studemts


----------



## MaineMason (Oct 6, 2014)

I knew my great-grandmother who's husband's Masonic Diploma hangs on my father's office wall, next to his father's and his Blue Lodge and Scottish Rite diploma. I'd give him my three (Blue Lodge, Scottish Rite, Royal Arch) but they remind me every day of my obligations. 

It took me about three months to take my MM degree, which is about right, at least here. It took me about the same amount of time to take my Royal Arch Degree in York Rite. The only "one day class" situation I know of is in Scottish Rite, and I totally defend it. In fact, that was how my father took his in the Valley of Boston (where I subsequently did mine) all the way back in 1980. Regardless of how one feels about it, it's been many decades where SR bodies have been doing one-day classes because of the tremendous effort those exemplifying the degrees make. I suggest that I will probably be called "Sir Knight" and a Commandery member before I have seen half of the Scottish Rite degrees, even though I am a S.P.R.S.32nd Degree. 

I have no problem with how the SR (I am a member of the Northern Jurisdiction) does its degrees. I WOULD have a problem if the York Rite started doing such and certainly as a junior officer of my Blue Lodge if Blue Lodges started doing that. In my Grand Lodge jurisdiction (Maine) it is prohibited to confer all three degrees at once or to make one a "Mason at sight". Normally, it takes three months after one's petition is accepted by the Committee of Inquiry and voted on by the Lodge to be raised. Sometimes longer. 

Why I don't have a problem with SR and their "One-day" classes is because it is an appendent body. Is there much to learn? Of course. If you become active, you learn even more. However, at least in the Northern Jurisdiction, one almost always sees the same degrees for Lodge of Perfection, Princes of Jerusalem, Rose Croix, and Consistory every time. Finding other degrees exemplified is rare. SR, while I enjoy it, is very different from York Rite, where at least in the first handful of degrees smacks more of Blue Lodge as one progresses into Red. 
Just my two cents, or, well, my Penny.


----------



## crono782 (Oct 6, 2014)

The rest of the York Rite is also an appendant body. I guess having seen all the SR degrees given in full form more oft than not, my perspective is different and I dislike seeing them stripped down to the "fast track" terminal degrees. Why even bother calling it a progressive system of you launch past whole chunks of it and never give it a second thought?


----------



## Jamersonbass (Oct 6, 2014)

Sidney Williams said:


> Thanks for asking the question. during my short time i have met 4 newbies like myself and while preparing dinner while the MM are meeetng we chat about what lead us to this point in our life.  We all have similar stories.  Out of the five of us only one did not return.  We are all eager to be.studemts


I am extremely honored and humbly thankful to be one of the fellas Mr. Sid is talking about here...  I wish I would have made the first step sooner.  I've met so many fantastic gentlemen that my head is still spinning...  I'm lucky enough to be voted on for membership tomorrow.  I'm ecstatic and thrilled...  it's been many, many years.... 20 or so since I first was interested...  and needed to wait until the right time and right place to reach out....  and it came to me one day that THIS was the right time and the RIGHT PLACE.  I'm thrilled that I found the right fit for me....  couldn't be happier in my decision.   Also,  great to see you here Mr. Sid!!  Looking forward to following your path but just a bit behind you!!  =)

PB


----------



## Michael Settle (Oct 16, 2014)

I joined Freemasonry in 2009 and am about to exit as the Master of the Lodge next week, BOO!!  I will miss it greatly but am looking forward to Illustrious Master of Council in June.  in 2009, I was called and offered a one day class here in Ohio.  I asked if that was the norm and got a resounding "No, but it is an option".  I have Initiated 15 this year, Passed 4 to Fellow Craft  and Raised 3 thus far.  The age range has been from the low 30's to 65.  Our Lodge prides itself in giving FULL Degrees, Lectures and Charges and we expect, when possible, FULL exam returns.  Had I taken the one day class, my view, involvement and passion for the Fraternity would be a stark contrast to the degree work which I involve myself in.  Social media is great but I think a person to person contact situation will ultimately prevail.  Yes, memberships are down. Realize this, we are right in the middle of a slight generation gap throughout the fraternity, it will correct and grow!  As in the FC degree "Freemasonry, not withstanding has still survived"; the ear, tongue and faithful breast will carry us on, if we ourselves do not think to ease its progress or falter our inherited ways.

Michael


----------



## brother Raker (Apr 15, 2015)

I personally think that we should keep it as close to the original as possible .  If it is not difficult to become a Mason, I believe it cheapens the experience and breeds the wrong culture. I think it also invites the wrong type of individual to our lodges, cowans if you will.


----------



## promason (Apr 20, 2015)

seek more light..deeper realisation..deeper knowledge of profound self..deeper wisdom..great beginning of week everyone,keep magnific labor..continue making good better..blessings..mauritanian masons,


----------



## promason (May 15, 2015)

thanks jw!!!!!!welcome!!!!!!light everyone!!!!!light!!!!!!bye!!!!!!!!


----------



## hanzosbm (May 18, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> Accept the fact that some of the regulars aren't there for the history.  Same pattern with philosophy.



It took me some time to come to this same realization.  The question posed here was 'What do new Freemasons really want?', not 'What did you want as a new Freemason?'.  Every man is different, and while we could probably divide the motivations of coming (and staying) to the Craft into 3 or 4 general categories, the point is that every man comes to Freemasonry for a different reason.  For some, it's fellowship, for others it's history, some seek the morality, some like the philanthropic side of things, and some others like the esoteric side.  Asking what new Freemasons really want is an offshoot of asking how to bring in and retain more Masons.  The problem is, we keep looking at all new and existing Freemasons as wanting the same things and that is simply not the case.  Furthermore, I think it is unrealistic to try to excel in the 5 categories mentioned above all within the same Lodge.  In many ways, our fraternity is trying to do too much.  We have become a jack of all trades, master of none and men are finding other avenues or leaving because while Masonry may contain what they are looking for, it does so to a lesser degree than what they are seeking. 

For me, I was interested in the history, morality, and esoteric side of things.  Fellowship is great, and I made some great friends through the Lodge, but I never had any intention of spending hours upon hours BSing at the Lodge.  Likewise, while I think charity is wonderful and one of our main tenants, it wasn't the reason I came to Freemasonry.  Nonetheless, the time that I was able to devote to the Lodge were often spent sipping coffee and telling jokes so long prior to the meeting that we started a half hour late and the discussions around how to logistically work out the next fundraiser took up extra time in the meeting meaning there was none left for discussion, which is what I was there for.  So, I got discouraged.  I was not getting what I came for, so why stay?  But let's not lose sight of the fact that the room was full of other men who were getting exactly what they came for. 

It is a difficult problem to solve.  The way I see it, there are two solutions; reduce the focuses of what Freemasonry is about, thereby reducing interest but likely retaining those that it attracts, or keep the larger number of focuses but have different Lodges specialize more in some over others.  And I think we're starting to see some of the latter with the renewed interest in S&C clubs and TO Lodges.  I agree with the idea of casting a wide net to introduce more men to the idea of Light and then letting those interested seek it.  The problem I'm seeing (from my personal desires) is that once those who are seeking more Light become interested, they have very few avenues to pursue.


----------



## Hotep357 (May 24, 2015)

I couldn't help but read this post as it is very old but I'm 21 and what I feel us younger brethren want is exactly what you all are saying which is more of a challenge, it makes the experience more meaningful. We also want more activities inside and outside the lodge, joint functions, and to meet and greet more seasoned brethren.


----------



## jwhoff (May 25, 2015)

JamestheJust said:


> >'What do new Freemasons really want?'
> 
> Many years ago I went to live at a spiritual community and I recall 2 of the members asking me what I thought the community was about.
> 
> ...



Agreed with one reservation Brother.  Hopefully we have either guarded the West Gate well enough to know that they would seek the light, or we must give them a gentle push to the light.  Back slapping and chest bumps will never carry the day.  Again, I caution:  Are we to large?


----------



## hanzosbm (May 26, 2015)

jwhoff said:


> Again, I caution:  Are we to large?




I would argue 'no'. 

Speaking about the warriors of his day, Heraclitus said "Out of every one hundred men, ten shouldn't even be there, eighty are just targets, nine are the real fighters, and we are lucky to have them, for they make the battle. Ah, but the one, one is a warrior, and he will bring the others back.”

The same could be said for Masonry.  The hidden truths that Masonry teaches are either not sought out by most people or simply missed by them.  Take a hundred Masons, 10 shouldn't be there, 80 just pay dues, 9 go through the chairs and really keep the lodge going, but 1, 1 of them attains the Truth.  Now, what happens when your Lodge that has 300 Masons with 3 men who truly get it gets cut down to 30?  Who is more likely to catch the biggest fish, the fisherman with the small net made of gold, or the fisherman with the large net that has a few holes in it?  When I first came to Masonry, I had no idea of what was truly behind the door.  I didn't find that out until after I had become a Mason and I'm sure there are others like me.  I say cast a wide net, let those who aren't interested fall away and those who belong will stick around and find what can really be offered.


----------



## dfreybur (May 26, 2015)

Brother hanzosbm's Heraclitus quote is exactly why the question of quality *OR* quantity is misplaced.

I have written that when it comes to meaning Masonry is elitist.  I have meant that in the sense of the Heraclitus quote.  Most simply aren't interested in the topics that bring candidates in several generations later.  The point of the spear.

I have written that numbers give us buildings to meet in, trust funds to fund charities, libraries to study in, you name it.  Do not dismiss the value of our many brothers because Heraclitus says "eighty are just targets".  Our numbers *matter*.  The point of the spear only pierces to the extent there is the rest of the spear behind it.  These are all good men whose company we should pursue.

More than that, one can pick a viewpoint where who the ten and the one are have different names.  Because they have different goals.  Good works to value.


----------



## hanzosbm (May 26, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> Do not dismiss the value of our many brothers because Heraclitus says "eighty are just targets".  Our numbers *matter*.  The point of the spear only pierces to the extent there is the rest of the spear behind it.  These are all good men whose company we should pursue.



I completely agree.  I realize that my post only showed the one side of things.  There are many different things that a man can get from Freemasonry, and no one reason for being a Mason is any better or more valid than another.  Personally, I couldn't care less about Saturday pancake breakfasts, but for some of the brothers, this is the highlight of their time in Masonry, and there is nothing wrong with that.  While I think that those brothers with similar interests could benefit from finding a lodge that specializes more in what they are looking for, I don't feel that those with different interests should be excluded.  In fact, I recognize that my interests are not the predominate ones in Masonry, so it could easily be argued that if we were to slim down membership, I would be one of the first ones to be shown the door.


----------



## Bob Reed (May 26, 2015)

I grew up in the beginnings of the "Everyone gets a trophy" environment. Even as a child I saw these as hollow and worthless acheivements. I think new brothers want to be challenged and made to work for it. It took me 10 months of showing up at Agape (festive boards) after lodge just to get a petition. From that first visit to my Raising was 45 months. I had to recite each full proficiency and present a paper before being passed and raised. It was work, but it is supposed to be work, an achievement. Of course there are many different lodges and room for everyone no matter what they are looking for so it is most important to point to new prospective brother in the right direction.


----------



## dalinkou (May 27, 2015)

Bob Reed said:


> I grew up in the beginnings of the "Everyone gets a trophy" environment. Even as a child I saw these as hollow and worthless acheivements. I think new brothers want to be challenged and made to work for it. It took me 10 months of showing up at Agape (festive boards) after lodge just to get a petition. From that first visit to my Raising was 45 months. I had to recite each full proficiency and present a paper before being passed and raised. It was work, but it is supposed to be work, an achievement. Of course there are many different lodges and room for everyone no matter what they are looking for so it is most important to point to new prospective brother in the right direction.



Where were you raised as a Master Mason?


----------



## Bob Reed (May 27, 2015)

Enlightenment 198 in Colorado Springs, CO.


----------



## dalinkou (May 27, 2015)

Bob Reed said:


> Enlightenment 198 in Colorado Springs, CO.



Interesting.  It's good to see that some are still investing time and effort into the degrees.


----------



## jwhoff (May 27, 2015)

Agreed, most heartedly!  Now look to pay back the experiences you have learned.  Next, be sure to keep placing one step ahead of the other on the road to light.  It has and is a wonderful journey for me.


----------



## Bob Reed (May 27, 2015)

Yep, I have my first candidate scheduled for initiation next month. He has been coming to our Agapes for 15 months as my guest! On June 20th we will pick him up from his home in a white stretched limo, hoodwink him on his doorstep then HIS journey will begin. I'm very much looking forward to it! We also use the Chamber of Reflection in our initiations, which is VERY cool!


----------



## jwhoff (May 27, 2015)

Great!   Hummmm, goat skin verses Corinthian leather.   Hummmm! 

!


----------



## Bob Reed (May 27, 2015)

HAHAHA! It makes for a really memorable experience though it's not everyone's cup of tea for sure.


----------



## dalinkou (May 28, 2015)

Bob Reed said:


> Yep, I have my first candidate scheduled for initiation next month. He has been coming to our Agapes for 15 months as my guest! On June 20th we will pick him up from his home in a white stretched limo, hoodwink him on his doorstep then HIS journey will begin. I'm very much looking forward to it! We also use the Chamber of Reflection in our initiations, which is VERY cool!



Now you're really making me jealous.


----------



## GKA (Aug 5, 2015)

This has become a major issue at my lodge, our new members want Masonic stuff, info, discussions, jewelry, its all encompassing
however our senior members, nothing to do with age, are not as interested in spending resources or time on such things.


----------

